# Right number of goats.



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

I want to use the goats to get my family into the back country. It would be myself, wife, and 4 kids that range between 2 and 9. The 7, and 9 year old boys are legged up and can hike but I only put snacks etc on there back. The 2 year old I carry on my back for 80% of our hikes. My 5 year old daughter is small and it would be nice for her to ride for a while then hike for a while. 
I currently have 2 goats ready to go but just got them last fall. I have plenty of land to graze and will build to suit.

How many goats would it take for a weekend trip into the wilderness? We are not "stuff" people so we would go pretty minimal.

I also plan to arhery elk hunt with them and hunt with 1 to 2 other guys and pack a small camp in.

Thanks,


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

For a minimalist trip not carrying water, one goat per person.

When we go into the desert where we have to carry water for all people and animals, two goats per person.

You're going to have to weigh all your gear in order to divide it up. So you might just start doing that now, and making your carry plan. Then you'll know how many goats, rather than just estimating.

I mark my stuff with a Sharpie pen with the weight so I only have to do it once.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

It also would depend on if anyone (people) are
going to pack anything. I see no reason that
the kids are not able to pack their own sleeping
bags.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I usually figure 1.5 goats per adult. Since your kids are small you could probably do one goat per person. If you plan to haul in hunting camp and pack out meat then I'd suggest starting with 6 and won't be surprised when you end up with 8.


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

Rex said:


> I usually figure 1.5 goats per adult. Since your kids are small you could probably do one goat per person. If you plan to haul in hunting camp and pack out meat then I'd suggest starting with 6 and won't be surprised when you end up with 8.


That is funny! I was only going to have two wethers...now I have five, along with a pregnant doe!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

If I had enough room I would have 10. I would like to be able to grow into a herd that size that was well bonded and could be handled singly. But I am limited to the five by the size of my yard.


----------



## Desertmom4_few (Oct 3, 2010)

I thought I may have had too many goats. (Can you ever have too many good goats?) I am feeling good about our 8. We have 14, 13, 2 year and 3 month old kids.(People, not goat.) The 2 year old rides a goat. Everyone that sees the pics says, "Is that a pony?", and can't believe that it is a goat. Right now we are doing goat walks and the older girls love not having to push a stroller. The packboys are great.


----------

